# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Opalizacja a zmętnienie soczewki oka

## lobbo

Witam.

Od jakiegoś czasu zacząłem widzieć jakby ciemniej tzn. widziałem obraz jakby przez brudną szybę.
Po badaniu oczu stwierdzono, że mam tzw. SOCZEWKI OPALIZUJĄCE.
Mam pytania:
1) czy OPALIZACJA soczewki oka to to samo, co ZMĘTNIENIE soczewki oka? Zmętnienie to często początki zaćmy.
2) jakie - w sensie chemicznym lub warunków środowiska - są przyczyny opalizujących soczewek - tzn. czego zaczęło być w organizmie za dużo / za mało np. jodu, białka, cukrów, kolagenu, nasłonecznienia itd., że soczewki z przeźroczystych stały się lekko brązowe.
3) jak można odwrócić ten proces (poza operacją wszczepienia nowych przeźroczystych soczewek)?
4) jeżeli poza ingerencją chirurgiczną nie ma sposobu na przywrócenie soczewce przeźroczystości - to w jaki sposób można hamować ten proces: odpowiednia dieta, mikroelementy, suplementy, zabiegi, aktywność fizyczna, temperatura, nasłonecznienie itd.

----------


## DaniellaT

Nie wiem dokładnie co autor miał na myśli, ale jeśli chodzi o zaćme czyli kataraktę, to nie ma innej możliwości leczenia jak po prostu operacja. Zwykle  w polsce  z NFZ bardzo długo sie czeka. Ale jest możliwość jak ktoś jest pacjentem Optegry, by wyjechał z nimi na zabieg do Czech. I ma zapewnioną pełną opieke medyczną przez cały czas aż po końcowe badania w optegrze. poza tym na sam zabieg nie czeka długo, bo do 14 dni wyjeżdża do tej ostrawy.

----------

